# Grande ligne blanche sur l'écran, pixels morts ?



## chroukin (5 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous !

Je suis un heureux possésseur d'un PB 15" dernière génération et il doit avoir deux mois maximum. C'est très étrange ce qui est arrivé sur mon écran puisqu'à environ 3 cm du bord inférieur, une ligne blanchâtre traverse tout l'écran, et c'est permanent (ce n'est donc pas une tâche sur l'écran), et ça me fait vraiment peur car il n'a reçu aucun choc et c'est après l'avoir laissé une semaine sans l'allumer qu'il m'a joué ce tour...

De plus, quand il chauffe trop, des tâches de toutes les couleurs (celles de l'arc en ciel en fait) apparaissent sur les bords gauche et droite inférieurs, et ça fait comme des flammes immobiles mais la forme est ainsi.

Je ne comprends pas le problème, c'est sensé être étudié ces choses là !!!

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée avant que je n'appelle le SAV ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## cousinhube (5 Mai 2005)

Il semblerait que ta dalle soit quelque peu défaillante. Je te conseille de co,tacter le SAV au plus vite et avance bien le fait que c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain... vu que tu es aencore sous garantie ils devraient te changer la dalle...


----------

